# eix-sync con firewall

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti. Per aggiornare l'albero di portage, layman e eix, uso eix-sync (dopo aver messo * in /etc/eix-sync.conf). Tuttavia se mi trovo dietro un proxy con firewall "feroce" (tipo nel caso sia connesso tramite la rete dell'università) emerge --sync non funziona. Posso usare chiaramente emerge-webrsync, è possibile fare in modo che eix-sync utilizzi emerge-webrsync? Inoltre come posso fare ad aggiornare layman? Non ho trovato un analogo di emerge-webrsync! Grazie

Ricky

----------

## Elbryan

eix-sync -w

----------

## publiosulpicio

Grazie! Però non si occupa anche di layman, giusto?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Qualcuno sa come si può aggiornare layman, quello che abitualmente faccio con layman -S, se il firewall non me lo fa funzionare? Una cosa tipo emerge-webrsync. Ho anche la possibilità di fare un tunnel via ssh. Grazie.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

il problema risiede nel fatto che i repo via layman usano diversi sistemi x il sync, chi rsync come portage, chi cvs, chi snv, chi git percui è un casotto tunnellare visto oltretutto che non risiedono su un medesimo host ma sn sparsi in giro.

Forse la cosa + veloce è se provi a farti amico l'admin del FW  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dark_knight

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Ho anche la possibilità di fare un tunnel via ssh.

 

Io faccio così per aggiornare l'overlay di Gnome (che usa git, che nella rete che uso non è abilitato).

/etc/eix-sync.conf

```
# I primi tre overlay usano SVN, che non è bloccato

science

sunrise

java-overlay

!/usr/bin/socksify /usr/bin/layman -s gnome

```

/usr/bin/socksify è fornito da net-proxy/dante

/etc/socks/socks.conf (installato sempre con net-proxy/dante)

```
route {

       from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 0.0.0.0/0   via: 127.0.0.1 port = 12345

       protocol: tcp udp                # server supports tcp and udp.

       proxyprotocol: socks_v4 socks_v5 # server supports socks v4 and v5.

       method: none #username           # we are willing to authenticate via

                                        # method "none", not "username".

}

```

Ed infine sulla 12345 ho un socket in ascolto aperto con

```
ssh user@host_esterno_a_cui_accedo_in_ssh -D 12345
```

Spero possa servire  :Wink: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Grazie!! Domani, quando sarò dietro rete protetta, ti farò sapere! Ma a questo punto non si può dare socksify eix-sync?

----------

## dark_knight

Di nulla  :Smile: 

Hai ragione, potrei 'socksificare' tutto, ma dato che la banda di cui dispone la macchina esterna alla rete è più ristretta di quella che ho con la rete "controllata", preferisco sfruttare la maggiore velocità a mia disposizione, finché posso.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Se do socksify eix-sync non funziona, non si collega al punto emerge --sync. In effetti per emerge --sync faccio un tunnel con ssh -L 4040:rsync.gentoo.org:873 remote.host.com e poi, dopo aver messo in /etc/make.conf la riga SYNC="rsync://localhost:4040/gentoo-portage", tutto funziona, senza socksify. Domani ci penso

----------

## publiosulpicio

Non capisco, l'output di socksify emerge --sync è

```
>>> Starting rsync with rsync://0.0.0.1/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 0.0.0.1: Success (0)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [receiver=3.0.4]

```

Come mai cerca in 0.0.0.1/gentoo-portage? Ho usato il tuo file di impostazione per socksify.

----------

